# Home is where the story begins



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, as of May 30th we closed on our dream home, that is my mom and I did! 
It has been the longest most stressful time of my life when it comes to houses!

Bedrooms:4 beds
Bathrooms:3 baths
Mobile / Manufactured:2,100 sq ft
Lot:1.87 acres

Property Includes:
2 bedroom,1 bath mother in law w/carport, fenced back yard and back storage
Large storage garage 
Outdoor sauna 
LARGE fully fenced garden space


I will be documenting all the changes and clean up to the house and property with tons of pictures! For now I will post all the "before pictures" 

As of yesterday we got all moved in and the unpacking begins!

We are so excited!!


*BEFORE PICTURES*


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*before pictures cont.*


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Mother in-law before pictures*

*mother in-law before pictures*


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*progress!*

Almost 3 weeks since we moved in and some progress has begun since settling in!

Yesterday I was able to get the front flow beds cleared out from all invasive weeds and grass!! They look great!

Coopville is in the making, some little final touches as well as a coat of paint!! 
The whole back end comes down fr easy cleaning and collecting of eggs 

Here are some pictures


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Great work so far. We are also in the process (slowlyyyyyy) of updating our home/landscaping that was built in the 50s. It is a tough job! 

I want that tub!


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Good work! Can't wait to see it all updated


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, just got some new plants to put in the front bed in front of the stairs! the tomatoes and beans and pumpkins are ALL growing amazingly! 

Going to paint the chicken house in the next week or since i will have time off of 
work!

I am a happy camper!


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I love the inside of the place it looks really spacious! Looking forward to more update photos!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful place, so much potential there


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes I am about to update!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*7/21/14 Update with pictures*

Bad news first:
all my chickens where killed by my dogs cause I use the weed eater and they used that to their advantage to get under the fence! So I have two Leghorn hens..that's all....at least they are pals.

Good news: The house is getting painted! The living room and dining room are done! Whoo! with new baseboard trim up that looks amazing! Next is the bathroom and three bedrooms and kitchen. We are also exploring flooring options for both bathrooms and kitchen!

The new dog fencing goes up in the next couple weeks! No more dggies getting out!!! UGH! Then I'd like to get started on cobble stone path way I will be doing!

Oh and the new driveway and parking gets put in hopefully soon as well as the front pasture getting a trim on the grass!

Been a hectic few weeks but a lot is getting done!

Thanks for fallowing all the progress! 
More in the fallowing weeks!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

better picture


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh the joys of home ownership!

I hate weed eating......I roundup everything I can!

Maybe an electric fence around the bottom of the dog pen, about a foot up from the ground? Same with the chickens....

Don't forget to add a top.....birds of prey = death from above....and they love chickens!

All good things take time.....nice work by the way....


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Already huge progress! There's an amazing amount of potential in your property, I can't wait to see what else you're going to do with it.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, today I cleaned the kitchen....progress comes in small waves sometimes lol

Feeling under the weather and slept most of the day away.

Hopefully more done this weekend!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*SO much done*

The fence with gates at either end of the back yard are up! 
70% of the yard is dog proof (shh they all this its 100% so far!) I dug a 2ft trench next to the side fence and buried 2/3ft of it and attached the other 2ft to the fence with zip ties and it blends it really nicely! have a bit more to go but have to get bushes out of the way. 

I got A LOT of the front yard weed whacked, found stairs to the pasture from the slope...who over had the house years ago decided that randoms drift wood and branches would make for a great garden perimeter.....F-U-N-K-Y!!:shock:

I have the side of the south side of the house to clean up yard wise, then get started on getting rid of the compost pile we started but ina bad spot ....yucky. 

I am picking up several pallet board to create a large compost place in the back of the garden yard.... AFTER I weed whack and cute black berry vines!

Oh I found a golden plum tree in the garden yard! 

Chicken house door got fixed - mom picked up two new hens now we have the golden girl trio - Must get that area cleaned up!!

I figure that in two weeks of solid yard work I can have the garden yard looking 10x better.

I have so many Christmas/birthday plans for my mom and that garden yard and with coopville! :wink:


----------

